# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 18)



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

*If you were to live your life over again, what's one thing you would change about your woodworking past?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Colin too...IT'S SUNDAY!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2017)

I would not have taken the large break from wood working that I did when I was married to my first wife. That was about a 10 or 15 year break. I didn't really think about it, it just happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2017)

There have been a few people I could've learned a lot from, but I was young and more interested in other things at the time. I would pay more attention to that. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2017)

The stupid thumb incident but it could have been much worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2017)

I would have looked for a forum that would actually pay me to go away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'd have bought a lathe much sooner in life. I've wanted one since I was in High School, just never got around to it until 40 years later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 30, 2017)

I would price my work for what it was worth .. instead of pricing it to cheap to have work ... it took me a long time to figure out that if a customer really wants quality he/she will pay for quality... best but hardest lesson I learned was to say no I'm not interested in building that for that price ... I had to learn I was in business to make a profit not a living ... and for many many years I thought those were the same ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2017)

Brink said:


> I would have looked for a forum that would actually pay me to go away



I would have looked for a forum that paid monkeys to go alway also!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I would have looked for a forum that paid monkeys to go alway also!!



Start your own. I'll join. You pay me. Then we're both happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 30, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I would have looked for a forum that paid monkeys to go alway also!!


I thought you would have actually made those kids stay off the damn lawn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2017)

Brink said:


> Start your own. I'll join. You pay me. Then we're both happy



Start My own...  What the hell- I already have 5 children- what the hell am I going to do with more.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2017)

I would create my own forum and ban Mike and Don

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I would create my own forum and ban Mike and Don



How is sleepin on the floor going...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> How is sleepin on the floor going...


My back is sore. Trying to get Paxton to open the Back door

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tclem said:


> My back is sore. Trying to get Paxton to open the Back door



See he is smart- he knows where food comes from- Only the Misisisiiispian can tick off wife and MIL with one picture. If ya keep it up I would either drain the pond or get rid of all rope and/or cement blocks layin around..... Just sayin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Start earlier in life. Spent decades burning wood. I'm sure I converted tons of good wood into ashes. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2017)

I'd have bought a bigger building for my shop.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 30, 2017)

That's one of those _hindsight _questions. Wish I would've started sooner, or stayed with what I'd been doing, but family first snd work needs had to be addressed..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 30, 2017)

nothing, everything i did good, bad, or indifferent, has made me who i am today. Not that i'm worth a darn, but i am me

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 30, 2017)

Thinking about the question.

I would have gotten down to Ivanhoe Tx before it was too late

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 30, 2017)

Would have started woodworking sooner in life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 30, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I would create my own forum and ban Mike and Don


Tclem, A forum with 1 member wouldn't be any fun.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Apr 30, 2017)

I would have started my wood hoarder hobby sooner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2017)

CWS said:


> Tclem, A forum with 1 member wouldn't be any fun.


Ok Mike wannabe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2017)

Brink said:


> Thinking about the question.
> 
> I would have gotten down to Ivanhoe Tx before it was too late


That is one of my biggest regrets.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 30, 2017)

I would have looked for a smaller house with a bigger shop...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That is one of my biggest regrets.



I am glad I got to speak to him on the phone quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I am glad I got to speak to him on the phone quite a bit.



Me too....


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to spend some time with him, but never made it to his place. That is a huge regret for me, especially since I was less than an hour away when I was visiting my child. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## kweinert (May 1, 2017)

Like most here - started sooner and kept up with it. Also agree that what I've done has made me who I am and I'm fairly happy with that fact and with where I am now. Some of the regrets of my past are not woodworking related - but if I'd've done something about that situation sooner I'd not have my youngest daughter - so all in all I can live with what's happened in my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2017)

There's lots of things I would want to change but the one I would want to change is, getting into finer woodworking when I was younger instead of goofing off on the concrete crew. That got me nowhere...


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

Bought a bunch more tools before I got married/when I was still a bachelor and gotten more serious into woodworking right out of school instead of really getting more into it after getting married.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

